# Looking for a Zziplex Powertex Bass blank



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone have one?


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck 

I'm looking to pick one up next month my self and started looking last month. I can tell you that UK Hooks is out of PTX anything (except for one custom they have on their site) 

Gerrys indicated to me that they had built rods and blanks and if that's true (by next month) I'll probably be going through them. 

I know there has to be some sitting somewhere gathering dust waiting for someone to realize it's still there and not built/purchased yet ha ha... good thing I have a few more weeks to go.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not in to big a hurry but would like to get one and get started building. Summerlands dosen't even list it anymore(at least not by that name). I emailed them and will have to wait and see. I got on here because I know there was one or two members used to have some. Big Dave still selling Zzippys?


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Summerlands UK had them listed last time I checked but when I enquired about them they politely informed me they wouldn't ship to the US any more. 

I haven't contacted anyone personally (other than retail establishments) so you may give Dave a try.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

wow. thats stupid.. they can get business. yet they turn them down. lol
GG. i wont shop from them now. lol


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah I just got an e-mail from Summerlands that said they were UK only now. Is Dave still selling Zzippys and how can I get in touch with him now. I can't find his web page anymore.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

No one wanting to sell one? Still haven't found one yet. Guess I will have to find another blank to use.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the're are readily available rods out now that are as good if not better.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

curtisb said:


> No one wanting to sell one? Still haven't found one yet. Guess I will have to find another blank to use.



Send big Dave a pm over on SOL, he usually posts there-- ocassionally here in the marketplace as well-- so you can try to pm him on here as well.

There is another guy in the states that deals quite a bit with Terry Carrol--- He posts on here as well-- but he mostly deals in tournament rods.


I'm not familiar with the stats on the powertex bass rod-- but for your consideration I do have one primo lite blank available - it's like a little brother to the primo Synchro -- blank is 13' long and chucks up to a 150 grams-- but ideally suited for 100 - 125 grams.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking at the UKHooks site -- they rate the powertex bass as being one step below the profile rod -- which I also own and have for sale -- fully built.

I'd rate the primo lite as just a shade stronger in power than the profile-- but they are very close.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes I know about the Zzippy tournament rods(I'm a tournament caster here in Texas and have them and Century rods). I want the Ptx Bass because I have one already for multiplier I built and want to build one for a spinner. As for other rods just as good I know most of these also because I have a few and just like the Ptx Bass cut down to 12' better for throwing 3oz plugs. I know how this blank re-acts to my casting and have tried others but like this one the best. I have thought about the AFAW 12' blank and may have to go that way if I can't get the little Zzippy.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have posted over there for Big Dave and waiting for his reply. What happend to his web page? Stats for the PTX Bass are 2pc 12'8 1-4oz works great at 3oz. I have mine cut down 2" off the tip and 6" off the butt for a total of 12'. It seems to work great for my casting at this length and cut.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Got a 12'6 Century to build from Surf, and it sounds like will work for what I want.


----------

